# NLRB Case | Plaintiff Driver Vs Uber Technologies



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*https://www.nlrb.gov/case/15-CA-156121*

*Uber Technologies, Inc.*
Case Number: 15-CA-156121
Location: New Orleans, LA
Date Filed: 07/16/2015
Region Assigned: Region 15, New Orleans, Louisiana
Status: Open
*Docket Activity*
*Date* *Document* *Issued/Filed By*
07/16/2015 Initial Letter to Charged Party* NLRB - GC
07/16/2015 Initial Letter to Charging Party* NLRB - GC
07/16/2015 Signed Charge Against Employer*

*Allegations*

8(a)(1) Concerted Activities (Retaliation, Discharge, Discipline)
8(a)(4) Changes in Terms and Conditions of Employment
8(a)(1) Coercive Actions (Surveillance, etc)
8(a)(4) Discharge (including Layoff and Refusal to Hire)
*Participants*
*Participant* *Address* *Phone
Charging Party*
_Individual_

*Charged Party / Respondent*
_Employer
Uber Technologies, Inc._
New Orleans, LA
70130
*Charged Party / Respondent*
_Additional Service
Uber Technologies, Inc._


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

it started looking like government agencies who couldnt fight them via regulations are going after uber with labor claims.

they will get uber one way or another but when who knows ?


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

The fight is on!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

toi said:


> it started looking like government agencies who couldnt fight them via regulations are going after uber with labor claims.
> 
> they will get uber one way or another but when who knows ?


It's like going after Capone for tax evasion and getting him that way LOL


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Edited thread title for clarity.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

IMO "IC's" will become sooner or later "employees"


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

If Uber would act more like a tech company it would be way more popular with drivers and users. Like more like an eBay maybe? Like leave people the **** alone and stop being such a ****ing transport nanny!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> If Uber would act more like a tech company it would be way more popular with drivers and users. Like more like an eBay maybe? Like leave people the **** alone and stop being such a ****ing transport nanny!


i highly doubt that the model would work if drivers weren't fully controlled by Uber


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> i highly doubt that the model would work if drivers weren't fully controlled by Uber


You're right, guys like yourself still do need their mama...


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> You're right, guys like yourself still do need their mama...


if Uber has no control and drivers are true independent contractors .. then this is what you have... i need a ride, i press this app, i hit request ride, moments later i get a phone call from a driver, "hi my name is Dave and it looks like the Uber service is connecting us here, where do you need to be picked up and dropped off?" "picked up here and dropped off there" "ok, I'll do it for $20 that's my price" "ok thanks I'll shop around" or "sounds good" and Uber makes like $1 for a connection fee..

now in these pending 46,732 lawsuits, Uber is claiming "we are merely a software connecting people and nothing further than that" yet Uber sets the meter/price, Uber only supplies pick-up point (which is ON DEMAND not PRE-ARRANGED), Uber subjects driver to punitive ratings system (fires driver if rating goes too low), Uber forces driver to accept 9 out of 10 calls or driver gets fired, driver who cancels too many calls gets fired..

the first thing illustrated in this whole example is indeed the craigs list version, the second thing is the current Uber reality


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Abe Husein vs. Uber Technologies
NLRB Case


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There are 3 open NLRB Cases against Uber:

*https://www.nlrb.gov/case/20-CA-156512

https://www.nlrb.gov/case/14-CA-158833

https://www.nlrb.gov/case/15-CA-156121*


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Husein vs. Uber Technologies
> NLRB Case


My guess is Uber is gonna do what the big banks do... Pay the fine and tell the government to **** off.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

I think the strike is actually a ploy .

Should enough drivers demand better rates and better treatment and that certain aspects of our contract should be changed to give Driver more control and it gets out in the media that Uber will not do that then it may show that we are in fact not independent contractors since the demand for higher rates or tip in the app clearly shows that we have no control whatsoever it will be interesting to see how Uber will react to this strike.

luckily I will be driving my party bus on the weekend and I usually don't work weekends personally I think the demands for the strike are reasonable but I do not agree with the tactics.

As said in a way I think that the strike is just a ploy that mr. Hussain started so the NLRB might be keeping a very close eye on what happens with the strike to just gather more evidence against Uber in its labor Case so I'm not sure if it's because he wants to help out the Driver or if he wants to win his NLRB case and it will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Fupayme.

welcome to the forum.

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi Fupayme.
> 
> welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Now here's a dumb question where do I find my partnership agreement


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

It is on your profile on the app.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> It is on your profile on the app.


Well you might find this interesting but neither on the uber phone or on my Uber website can I find the partnership agreement where you said it should be


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

https://uber-regulatory-documents.s...es/p2p/Partner Agreement November 10 2014.pdf

I am just a greeter.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Fupayme said:


> my Uber website can I find the partnership agreement where you said it should be


Click your "Profile" on Dashboard (Uber Partner Website).
Click "Legal".


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TY, Cabby.


----------

